# Dragon Unidentified Botanical Gardens Darwin NT



## Rodbugaldi (Feb 10, 2015)

*
Dragon Unidentified Botanical Gardens Darwin NT*
Canon EOS 7D Lens 400mm L USM ISO 400 1/640 F11.0 flash 19 September 2014 
Could someone give me an identification on this dragon, please?
Beat regards
Rodbugaldi


----------



## Timbo (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello i believe this could be a juvenile Long-Nosed Waterdragon. I could be wrong i say this because of the yellow strip down the back, but being from NSW i am not that familiar with Northern Territory Reptiles.


----------



## Rodbugaldi (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Timbo. I have just been viewing images of Northern Water Dragon (Lophognathus temporalis) which seems to fit better. See https://www.flickr.com/photos/owengpz/7118313243/ rather than Long-nosed Water Dragon. 
Rodbugaldi


----------

